# What's good in 8th Ed ?



## Cadian440th (Jul 20, 2010)

So I have been thinking about playing fantasy ever since I started playing 40k about 9months ago and I was wondering with the new edition out what armies are good and what to stay away from...
About my play style:
In 40k I play ig and like it but would probably favor magic and assault for a change of pace
I am a very non aggressive player and only do what I can to win without unnecessary risks.

So what armies are good for 8th that fit me?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem you'll find is that to favour magic and assault you'll need to be more aggressive in your playstyle as the main armies that use these have few passive elements to their effective army builds ( Chaos warriors, deamons, beastmen, skaven and most elves can pull of aggressive play and still have magic)
The most passive type of armies rely on gun lines and although armies like dwarves or empire will suit a less aggressive style of play only Empire uses magic but are much like guard in combat while dwarf warriors and dedicated combat units are very resillient and can dish out the pain they have no magic prefering artillery.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

So if you're sick of gunlines then we can drop the Skaven, the Empire, the Dwarfs and both Elves. If you're a "safety first" type of player the WoC is definately not your cup of tea, though their thick Chaos armour is the safest place in the game aside from Dwarven plate armour. I'm not sure about it but from the looks of it the Lizardmen would be the best for you. Great army with pretty good magic and close combat capabilities, and you might just end up liking their fluff. 

But seriously, read the fluff of each army, it helps tremendously. Unless of course if you're a 100% gamer, in which case it would be best if you asked around in your LGS, observed a few games and see what looks good for you.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd put a vote for looking at Lizardmen as well. Heavy Magic, good combat, but not too aggressive in playstyle. Same with High Elves. Other than that, either Undead army (Vampire Counts and Tomb Kings) can do well with magic and not much shooting.


----------



## Cadian440th (Jul 20, 2010)

I can see that I typed my original post late at night as I left out that I wanted to be a more aggressive player with this army... That may change things. Also while lizardmens fluff dose interest me I am detured as 2 of the about 8 people who play in my area play them and I am not a big fan of the models.
So as far as what I like in terms of fluff and look: WoC, DoC, DE, WE, and VC i know that no one here plays DoC or WE but it's not a big issue to play the others.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Cadian. I'm looking to start a new WHF army as well and looking at what you want out of an army, I have very similar things I'm looking for. For me it has come down to Lizardmen, High Elves and Daemons of Chaos. I agree with you, the LM models aren't appealing. DoC look to be a more advanced painting army, which isn't a great fit for me, but they look like they would be fun to play, especially Tzeentch themed. Personally I am leaning towards a HE army. Nice models, great magic, can be pretty good in combat with ASF, and their core units seem pretty solid in the new rules. But, with a HE army you would be taking many archers, which would be similar to Guard for sure. Good luck with the new army!


----------



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

You want good close combat and good magic well why not go with beastmen. In a 2k game you can have 2 lvl. 4 mages and a gore bull hero which is a monster in combat the gors are also really good in numbers. With the beastman ambush you could in theory have your opponent surrounded by the start of turn 2. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Warhammer Fantasy is a little different than 40k. Every army can hold its own in close combat, and victory is more often determined by strategy than what specific unit you use and how you build it.

That said, there are definitely some armies that have an easier time of it than others, especially if you want strong/aggressive magic, and not too much risk.

I'd suggest Warriors of Chaos, Lizardmen, High Elves, and Dark Elves.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The most aggressive armies are the DoC, WoC and Beastmen. Very little shooting (preferably/mostly none), lots of magic and chopping. Its quite easy to differentiate between them with the following stepts.

1, You obviously want a WoC army, because they're badass, no question. Everyone wants a WoC army at some point of their lives. 
BUT.
2, If you want to roll a Conan-style Marauder army and you don't like taking saving throws then you're better off with Beastment. Best army if you don't mind painting scores of the exact same model several hundred times over.
OR
3, If you want to have nice big monsters that kill people by the dozens then go for Daemons of Chaos and obviously, Greater Daemons. Lots of opportunities to be a badass painter and some nice conversion possibilities too.
HOWEVER,
4, If you can imagine yourself enjoying taking lots of saves for almost everything, and you like lots of people clad in Chaos Armour from head to toe and having probably the best trolling combo in WHFB (Pandemoneum+Infernal Puppet) then WoC is your army.


----------

